# Bunagee Pier Culdaff Co Donegal



## inishowen (Jan 30, 2009)

Taken in Culdaff Donegal Ireland It would be a great seat for sunrise


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 30, 2009)

First of all, welcome to TPF!

Next, what a beautiful shot! I really like the composition, with the angled bench, and the length of the dock leading the viewer's eye into the shot and to the glow from the (setting?) sun. The wispy clouds add nice mood too. Nicely done.


----------



## polymoog (Jan 30, 2009)

Lovely pic, nice colours throughout


----------



## invisible (Jan 30, 2009)

What a beautiful image. I love benches in photos. The muted sunset and the bluish cast of dusk are sensational here. Something I think subtracts a bit from the shot is the box (with lifesaver and rope?) hanging from the back of the bench, but maybe this is just me.


----------



## Renair (Jan 31, 2009)

Great shot, well exposed and good composition.


----------

